# large enclosure source?



## mdc (Nov 9, 2020)

Just curious if anyone happens to know the supplier for the large enclosures that Isle of Tone uses for their haze fuzz pedals? Farm used them for a run of Sweet Leaf Deluxes as well.






Thanks!


----------



## mdc (Nov 9, 2020)

Also, if anyone is looking for a very expensive tonebender enclosure, here you go: https://fuzzcases.com/


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 10, 2020)

Gapco was the maker of these. They were supposed to have more of them early this spring but that never happened.


----------



## mdc (Nov 10, 2020)

Harry Klippton said:


> Gapco was the maker of these. They were supposed to have more of them early this spring but that never happened.


Thank you!!


----------



## mdc (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks like they're available from their UK site:








						vintage pedal enclosure
					

Pressed Steel Vintage pedal enclosure, 1960s style. Pre-drilled to accept 3 potentiometers with 6mm bushes, for example, our part number SKU6641. Each enc...




					www.gapco.co.uk


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

They don’t ship to North America unfortunately. I remember messaging them on Reverb about shipping a few units to Canada and the shipping quote was something absurd (from their US distributor) so I said nah.


----------



## mdc (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks like the US distributor is expecting more in December - I'm also in Canada and shipping anything from the USA right now is awful.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m okay waiting due to Covid delays but they wanted like 40 or 50USD to ship it. Just...no!


----------

